# Flush the toilet



## azoo

Hola!

Tirar de la cadena? Asi se dice?

Hay otras maneras de decir "flush the toilet" en castellano?


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Bajar la palanca a la poceta/toilette/water...

Al parecer bajar la cadena se usaba antes en sus primeros inicios cuando se bajaba la cadena...yo creo que eso ya no se usa...esperemos que los demás opinen a ver que dicen, te parece...


----------



## jonquiliser

Tirar de la cadena es lo que siempre he oído, aunque el water no sea de esos de cadena para tirar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jonquiliser said:


> Tirar de la cadena es lo que siempre he oído, aunque el water no sea de esos de cadena para tirar.


 
Efectivamente, Joquiliser, así es cómo solemos decirlo por aquí.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola: en este hilo se trató una pregunta muy similar.

Saludos


----------



## Eye in the Sky

En Colombia: soltar el agua (del sanitario) o también jalar (o halar) simplemente (por ejemplo, no jales que está limpio) o: descargar (el sanitario). 'Tirar de la cadena' jamás.


----------



## JBJ

En Argentina a veces se dice directamente "tirar el agua"... pero supongo que este tipo de frases informales varían demasiado de un lugar a otro como para encontrar una que conforme a todos...


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Yo digo "apretar el botón", y es lo que normalmente oigo, aunque tirar la cadena se entendería. Y al "water"  le decimos inodoro 
"Descargar el sanitario" me suena de haberlo visto en algún lugar con baños de uso público, centros de compras, etc  pero no es una forma que se usaría coloquialmente.


----------



## joanna4

I would like to post a sign in Spanish at school that reminds children to flush the toilet. I saw the term "tirar la cadena" but that doesn't seem to translate very well.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## EugeniaMaria

Hi, in Mexico we use "Porfavor Jalele al baño" or just  "jala el baño" and everyone undertand. 
I hope this can help you
best


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hi Joanna4 and welcome to WR!

Well, in Spain we say : Tirar *de *la cadena.

Eg.- Gracias por tirar de la cadena.

*tirar de la cadena*

*1. *loc. verb. Descargar la cisterna de un inodoro.


Greetings


----------



## Rogerq70

Hola Joanna:

En México se usa comúnmente el termino: FAVOR DE BAJARLE AL BAÑO o FAVOR DE BAJARLE AL BAÑO DESPUÉS DE USARLO, tanto en mingitorios como en sanitarios. 

Es chistoso que hace años una de mis maestras de ingles trataba de poner un letrero similar (en ingles) y los maestros nativos sonreían diciendo que era algo no común en ingles, es decir el dar esa sugerencia en un letrero.

Saludos


----------



## Fantasmagórico

I understand you don't like "tirar la cadena" because it is too colloquial or too country-specific.
  I might suggest: "bajar la palanca del inodoro".


----------



## ramngarcia

It's "Tirar de la cadena". You can write "Por favor, tiren/tirad de la cadena". Personally, I prefer "tirad".


----------



## Iararo

How about "¡Manténgalo limpio! / ¡Mantener limpio!"?

By the way, en Argentina we say "Tirar la cadena / Apretar el botón".


----------



## ramngarcia

Fantasmagórico said:


> I understand you don't like "tirar la cadena" because it is too colloquial or too country-specific.
> I might suggest: "bajar la palanca del inodoro".


 
I think it's not so colloquial, every people say this sentence in Spain however I've never heared "bajar la palanca del inodoro", in Spain at least.


----------



## patin

Nosotros decimos "jale la cadena" pero quizás para hacerlo más universal podrías decir:

Asegúrese de que el inodoro quede limpio.

patin


----------



## Fantasmagórico

ramngarcia said:


> I think it's not so colloquial, every people say this sentence in Spain however I've never heared "bajar la palanca del inodoro", in Spain at least.



 I agree: "bajar la palanca del inodoro" sounds extremely formal. Perhaps you don't need such a phrase at a school, but I wonder if "tirar la cadena" is widely understood in all countries.
  P.S.: We say "tirar la cadena" in Uruguay also.


----------



## patin

Lo que pasa es que antes eran cadenas las que se jalaban y ahora hay muchos sistemas diferentes a los de cadena.

patin


----------



## Iararo

It depends on the system each one has. You can have a chain (so it will be "tirar la cadena"), a kind of handle ("bajar la palanca") or a buttom (in which case you'll have to "apretar el botón").


----------



## Abbey123

De acuerdo con Yanira, en España se dice " tirar de la cadena"


----------



## joanna4

Thank you for all of your repsonses; I certainly can find one that will work. Se lo agradezco!


----------



## aprendiendo1

Okay, ya lo se de "tirar de la cadena" pero NADIE para aca se lo dice. El problema es que nadie me pueda dar una frase mejor. Aunque me desagrada hacerlo, debo resignar me a decir "Flushear" ?

Parece que solo los Mexicanos dice "Bajarle al bano". Busco un frase un pocos mas universal

Sugerencias?


----------



## pecosita

En México:

Bájale al excusado/inodoro.
Bájale a la taza del baño.

Esperemos más opciones...

Saludos!


----------



## SDLX Master

Tirar/jalar la cadena.
The reason why we say "cadena" (chain in Eng.) is because the first toilets used to have the water tank above one's head and to get it to work, there was a chain attached to the mechanism that you had to pull on in order for some sort of bell-like device to create vacuum in the water-filled tank,which ultimately forced the water downwards to flush the toilet, with real disgusting noises, I might add.


----------



## aprendiendo1

LOL...vivo en Texas!  Todos de Hondurenos, Guatemaltecos, etc me ven mal cuando digo "Bajar..."

Pero gracias por responder


----------



## aprendiendo1

Se necesita inventar una palabra mas moderna creo. Me pregunto si la gente para aca siquiera conoce esa frase..sigh


----------



## Judica

Try: Apretar el botón del inodoro.


----------



## torcuatogemini

Quizás:

"Échale agua"


----------



## borgonyon

aprendiendo1 said:


> LOL...vivo en Texas!  Todos de Hondurenos, Guatemaltecos, etc me ven mal cuando digo "Bajar..."
> 
> Pero gracias por responder


Muy curioso este asunto, ¿cómo dicen ellos? ¿Les has preguntado?


----------



## Orgullomoore

aprendiendo1 said:


> LOL...vivo en Texas!  Todos de Hondurenos, Guatemaltecos, etc me ven mal cuando digo "Bajar..."
> 
> Pero gracias por responder



En EE UU se suele decir "botar el agua".  Si el caso es extremo "flushear el toilet", pero obviamente hay que evitar eso.


----------



## aprendiendo1

el problema es que mucha veces elloses dicen "flushear". Pero tal vez, pueda utilizar "Echale agua...al bano?"

Me lo gusta...gracias a todos por sus contribuciones!


----------



## mallujulia

Yo lo siento pero en España nadie dice "echar agua al baño" ni "Flushear" ni nada parecido. Me temo que todos usamos "tirar de la cadena" por la razón que daba el chico peruano.Hoy en día ya casi no quedan baños con cadena , casi todos tienen botón pero se sigue usando el dicho "tirar de la cadena". En España , donde el Spanglish no es quizás tan fuerte como en Latinoamérica, flushear no lo entendería nadie y echar agua al baño sí pero parecería que se ha roto la cisterna y le tienes que echar agua tú manualmente o algo así.
No sé si en el futuro diremos aprieta la cisterna o algo así pero aún no se usa.


----------



## octoplasm

En Colombia dicen_ soltar el sanitario._



> En España , donde el Spanglish no es quizás tan fuerte como en Latinoamérica,



El _Ehpangli_ sólo es fuerte en EE.UU., en México en la frontera con EE.UU. y en Puerto Rico.

De resto, y con excepción de la gente más pudiente y educada, la población latinoamericana tiene poquísimo contacto con el inglés.


----------



## bgiorno

Estoy de acuerdo con mallujulia, aunque ya no se *tira la cadena* pero la frase tiene la fuerte connotación de lo que vas a hacer es *"to flush*". También lo escuché como *"apretar el botón"* como ya lo dijeron otros y creo que basado en el contexto todos lo entenderían.  
                                                                                 Saludos.


----------



## jsvillar

Mi mujer dice 'tira de la bomba' o 'dale a la bomba', y es curioso, porque el inodoro no tiene ninguna bomba, como mucho una válvula.

Ella es de San Sebastián, en el norte de España, pero no sé si la expresión es de esa zona o la usan sólo en su familia.


----------



## Orgullomoore

Uys, cómo se desviaron con las cadenas y bombas. Desde el post #1 está claro que el usuario busca una expresión que se entienda *en EE. UU.* y explícitamente descarta el término "tirar de la cadena".


----------



## borgonyon

No quiero insultar a nadie, ¿pero no tendrá que ver con el nivel educativo como ya se ha mencionado, que usan *flushear*? Sobre todo cuando hablamos de gente que ha imigrado a este pais de Centro América donde, podría ser, nunca tuvieron la oportundiad de tirar la cadena, darle al agua, apretar el botón o ninguna cosa que se le parezca por no tener el tipo de baño que nosotros tenemos. Espero que esto no se tome mal. No hace mucho tiempo en una visita al interior de Rusia al preguntar donde estaba el baño me indicaron hacia una letrina afuera de la casa. Por el tipo de personas que eran --todos profesionales en el campo de la física, química, matemáticas-- y por el tipo de casa, nunca me hubiera imaginado que no tuviesen baños dentro de la casa. Estoy seguro que para esos rusos "flushear" les sonaría más fácil que cualquiera de nuestra otras opciones al no tener un equivalente en su vida diaria.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Jalar (o halar) la cadena.

Tezza


----------



## Orgullomoore

Existe la posibilidad, borgonyon, pero prefieron no especular sobre lugares que no he visitado. Conozco a muchos hispanoamericanos que ni siquiera han ido a su país de herencia.


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá "jalar la cadena' o también decimos " "jala la palanca del baño" (no se por qué).

Ahora acabo de encontrar esto: en Guatemala también se usa "jala la palanca"

*Guatemala* (404) *...* no *jala la palanca* ni baja la tapa, para que todos lo aprecien. *...*

Me alegro deeste hilo ya que trabajo en una empresa donde hay gente de todos lados, ahora ya sé como traducirlo para diferentes personas.

Saludos,


----------



## borgonyon

Veo que este tema ya había sido considerado en otro hilo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

borgonyon said:


> No quiero insultar a nadie, ¿pero no tendrá que ver con el nivel educativo como ya se ha mencionado, que usan *flushear*? Sobre todo cuando hablamos de gente que ha imigrado a este pais de Centro América donde, podría ser, nunca tuvieron la oportundiad de tirar la cadena, darle al agua, apretar el botón o ninguna cosa que se le parezca por no tener el tipo de baño que nosotros tenemos. Espero que esto no se tome mal.


 
Esta explicación me parece muy lógica y estoy totalmente de acuerdo, solo que yo no la circunscribiría solamente a la gente de Centroamérica, sino de toda Latinoamerica, en donde las condiciones son similares para todos los países. Tengamos presente que la mayor parte de las emigraciones de hispanos hacia Estados Unidos ha sido de campesinos y en general de personas de muy escasos recursos, quiénes en su gran mayoría carecían de servicio "de lavar", disponiendo solamente de letrinas "de fosa" en sus casas y de allí el uso de flushear, como acertadamente dice el amigo Borgonyon.

Saludos,


----------



## pumpkin

My friend from Peru uses "jalar la palanca", but I have also heard "bajarle al baño" used by patients from El Salvador.  Hope that little tidbit helps someone sometime.


----------



## Sorillo

Hola:

Baje el agua, es lo que oigo en Mexico. Un amigo mio de Puerto Rico dice, jale la cadena.

Hth,

El Sorillo


----------



## Thank you

Hi,

I apologize for asking such a trite question.  I know it's rudimentary and basic, but I HAVE checked both the dictionary AND the posts as thoroughly as possible.  I have a few basic expressions that I have pieced together, but I would like to be able to employ each correctly and understand the nuance.  In the U.S., we don't have many synonyms, so I wonder if the ones I have seen depend on one's dialect or if some of them are "slangy" like "pot" or "throne."

My dilemma?  The translations sound a bit outmoded to me (as we, for the most part, no longer use toilets with chains).  (Then again, we no longer "dial a phone" either.)  I am wondering if there are more words for both "toilet" and "flush"...how to match (not conjugate, but literally match or pair up) the noun with the verb, and what is the most common expression in various Latin-American countries (particularly the Caribbean).  Can I match each of these verbs with any of these nouns, or are some pairings more common than others?

Here is what I have gathered thus far:

To flush: tirar de la cadena
                          jalarle a la cadena
                          echar agua


Toilet:    inodoro
          retrete
          baño
          letrina (I mean, could I actually say this and sound normal???      Dictionaries aren't always helpful.  I wouldn't say "the loo" because that would not be common here in the U.S.)


To flush the toilet:   tirar(le????) de la cadena del inodoro, etc.
                            jalarle a la cadena del retrete, etc.
                            echar(le??) agua al inodoro, retrete, baño

In short: If I were in the D.R. or Puerto Rico tomorrow, which expressions would sound natural and typical of the region.


----------



## Edur

In Spain,

"tirar de la cadena" it's ok although there is no chain
"dar a la bomba"
"dar a la cisterna" these two are right and are more literal.(we use these ones)
I would never say "echar agua" it implies that something is wrong with the flush and you need a bucket or so to...

I agree with you dictionaries in these terms are not very helpful.


----------



## dePrades

No idea about Puerto Rico, but in Spain we simply say "tirar de la cadena" (everybody knows it's the toilet's chain, even though most of the toilets don't have chains any longer)...


----------



## Thank you

Thank you, Edur and dePrades!  Now that I've got the verbs, do you even say the word "toilet"?  Is that omitted?  If not, would it be "del inodoro", "del retrete", etc.?

Thanks again!


----------



## bluemptysoul

to flush:
baja la palanca 


and letrina - you could sound normal.. at least at my country 

echa agua al bano/inodoro..

it doesnt matter how you say it, people will get it anyway


----------



## Thank you

Thank you, Bluemptysoul.  It doesn't say where you're from on the upper right-hand corner of your message, but if I were to guess, I would think this version might not be the Peninsular one.

Thank you again!


----------



## Edur

In the north of Spain,

We say "voy al baño" is the politest. It is true that you can use the rest but this is the most common and politest.
the rest, depend on the situation, are a bit extrange.they don't sound very well. 

toilet is not frequently used. maybe when you are talking about it ex; to chage the furniture or to clean it. "Voy a cambiar la taza de baño porque se rompió en la obra" "Tienes que limpiar las tazas de baño"

In Basque Country I think we don't use retrete but people from Latinoamerica do it. "Retrete" is right too. It's sounds extrage for me to say it but not to listen to it from another person.


----------



## k-in-sc

There's also "vaciar" for "flush" and "váter" for "toilet."


----------



## Rivendell

Hi,

more comments from the center of Spain:

- _"Tirar de la cadena"_ is the most common one (even if there's no chain any more). 

- I never heard _"dar a la bomba"_ and seldom _"dar a la cisterna"._

- Regarding the word for toilet, I agree that _"baño"_ is the most polite one. You can say _"voy al baño", "voy al servicio", "voy al lavabo"..._ all these are ok.

- _"Voy al retrete",_ well, where I live no one will say that, but it's understood. I don't think it sounds nice.

- Some people use the word _"váter"_ (it comes from the English word "water" and sometimes it's spelled just like this "water"). _"Voy al váter"_ is understood but not at all polite.

- _"Letrina"_ sounds like the soldiers' toilets all in a range... otherwise it is not common.

I know you are looking for Caribbean expressions, but I think different ways are also important for the thread. I hope it helps.

Regards.


----------



## Alex5

En España lo más común es decir "Tirar de la cadena".

Saludos


----------



## Thank you

Many, many thanks to all of you for taking the time out to answer my question so thoroughly!


----------



## soleil-sol

Hola, en Estados Unidos he escuchado decir bajar como: Bajale.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Rogerq70 said:


> Hola Joanna:
> 
> En México se usa comúnmente el termino: FAVOR DE BAJARLE AL BAÑO o FAVOR DE BAJARLE AL BAÑO DESPUÉS DE USARLO, tanto en mingitorios como en sanitarios.
> 
> Es chistoso que hace años una de mis maestras de ingles trataba de poner un letrero similar (en ingles) y los maestros nativos sonreían diciendo que era algo no común en ingles, es decir el dar esa sugerencia en un letrero.
> 
> Saludos



Roger, 'mingitorio' es un orinal (es decir, para hombres?). No conocía la palabra.
Se usa decir así en México?


----------



## Yoni3jos

En *C*olombia se dice *Bombear el baño**.
*
*Nota de moderación: *por favor usa mayúsculas y acentos donde deben ir (regla 11). Gracias. (JeSuisSnob, mod)


----------



## Eye in the Sky

En qué parte de Colombia Yoni?


----------



## Yoni3jos

evitap *e*n el *E*je *C*afetero decimos bombear el baño y creo que en la zona de *A*ntioqu*í*a tambi*é*n.

*Nota de moderación: *por favor usa mayúsculas y acentos donde deben ir (regla 11). Gracias. (JeSuisSnob, mod)


----------

